# Tire changer idea



## Brent H (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey folks,

So maybe a couple of you guys bought a Princess Auto tire changer apparatus?  Well, I picked one up when it was about $70 and, well…. It is not great unless you bolt it down - where to do that??

So after some thinking I welded onto a 2 x 2 steel tube - shoved it in the trailer mount on my sons truck - Viola!   Works great!!!  Total support for breaking the bead and then popping the tire.  Took us about 15 minutes to strip 3 tires off some old rims.  About 20 if you include welding on the tube.

I figure I might make a mount for the thing on shore so we could plug it in to the side of a building


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 21, 2021)

So many great ways to use a receiver hitch.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Aug 22, 2021)

I had one years ago. Bolted it to the concrete floor of the shop. On the second use the welds at the bottom cross broke. Welded it up then the next time the bolt holding the bead pusher bar broke. I cut it up and used the steel for other projects. It wasnt worth the trip to town to get Princess Auto to replace it.


----------

